# Need to use up grits



## smag (Mar 7, 2008)

I have an unopened pack of instant grits. I'm not sure why I bought it . Any ideas about how to finish it would be really appreciated.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 7, 2008)

What does a "pack" of Instant grits yield??? A single serving? More?


----------



## David Cottrell (Mar 7, 2008)

How about some boiling water over them, stir and eat with some butter pooled on top! Before you eat the grits make some great home made biscuits, some country ham, some eggs over easy, slice up a good tomato to go with, and of course coffee of your choice with maybe some orange juice. Enjoy the grits!


----------



## auntdot (Mar 7, 2008)

There is always cheese grits, or should I have said there are always cheese grits?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 7, 2008)

auntdot said:


> There is always cheese grits, or should I have said there are always cheese grits?


 
I was thinking the same thing AuntDot....I would have to throw cheese, crumbled up bacon, sausage, Cajun seasoning, Hot Sauce...anything and everything to get past that Instant taste! Many years ago, my young bride brought home instant grits...I told her if she ever brought them in the house again...I would file papers on her!!! She's still here


----------



## Katie H (Mar 7, 2008)

smag said:


> I have an unopened pack of instant grits. I'm not sure why I bought it . Any ideas about how to finish it would be really appreciated.



Something no one else seems to have addressed...why the urgency to cook the grits?  They really don't go bad, so why not save them and cook them when you actually want grits?  Just came to my mind since I'm not always in the mood for grits, but they're there when I want them.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Mar 7, 2008)

*What ARE GRITS!!!!!*



smag said:


> I have an unopened pack of instant grits. I'm not sure why I bought it . Any ideas about how to finish it would be really appreciated.


Can someone please explain to an Aussie, "What the Heck are GRITS"  I've heard about them on tele in different t.v. shows, but can never see what they are, and what do you eat them with,How do you cook them, What do they look like????   All of these Questions, To me as an Aussie, they sound like eating Dirt or Sand, You know all Gritty and Crunchy, But Im sure they are not, I hear a lot of Navy and Marines eating them, but never seen them or eaten them, I dont even know if I would like them, they sound EVIL and Junky, certainly not Healthy, BUT I may be WRONG!!!, Can somebody pleeeezzee Explain,   Thank-YOU.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 7, 2008)

SpiritWolf said:


> Can someone please explain to an Aussie, "What the Heck are GRITS"  I've heard about them on tele in different t.v. shows, but can never see what they are, and what do you eat them with,How do you cook them, What do they look like????   All of these Questions, To me as an Aussie, they sound like eating Dirt or Sand, You know all Gritty and Crunchy, But Im sure they are not, I hear a lot of Navy and Marines eating them, but never seen them or eaten them, I dont even know if I would like them, they sound EVIL and Junky, certainly not Healthy, BUT I may be WRONG!!!, Can somebody pleeeezzee Explain,   Thank-YOU.



Spirit, look here for a  brief description of "grits." They are sometimes an acquired taste, but I really enjoy them.  I prepare them for breakfast and  as a side dish in a similar manner as polenta.  Herbs/spices (garlic, parsley, basil,  etc.) can be added as well as grated cheeses.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 8, 2008)

*post gone bye bye*

i posted this once on this thread, but it just disappeared.

my mom would put cooled grits or left over ones in an empty veg. can that has both ends cut out. she put them in fridg. to set up. then push the roll out, slice and fry in some butter til golden. have syrup , jam, gravy or what ever u like and eat them. i liked mine with syrup. haven't had or made in years. just never pops into my head.

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 8, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i posted this once on this thread, but it just disappeared.
> 
> my mom would put cooled grits or left over ones in an empty veg. can that has both ends cut out. she put them in fridg. to set up. then push the roll out, slice and fry in some butter til golden. have syrup , jam, gravy or what ever u like and eat them. i liked mine with syrup. haven't had or made in years. just never pops into my head.
> 
> babe


 
Ooooo yes!! I don't do the can routine...just spread them on a plate. Cut up and fry in butter. Poached or fried egg on top maybe...Sometimes a couple of spoonfulls of left over red beans...Or what about all of the above on a toasted english muffin...And a sausage patty thrown in there somewhere/sometimes/somehow....Did I leave out soft scrambled eggs, and Louisiana Hot Sauce somewhere in the mix...."These are just a few of my favorite things"...


----------



## babetoo (Mar 8, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Ooooo yes!! I don't do the can routine...just spread them on a plate. Cut up and fry in butter. Poached or fried egg on top maybe...Sometimes a couple of spoonfulls of left over red beans...Or what about all of the above on a toasted english muffin...And a sausage patty thrown in there somewhere/sometimes/somehow....Did I leave out soft scrambled eggs, and Louisiana Hot Sauce somewhere in the mix...."These are just a few of my favorite things"...


 

lol, just so u enjoy them uncle bob.

babe


----------



## smag (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks all. 
I was cleaning up the pantry. Like the idea of red beans and grits.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice bed of grits..(or fried grits patty) couple of poached eggs...Creamy Red Beans/Sausage over the top...Dash or two of Louisiana Hot sauce...My version of Eggs Basin Street...

Enjoy!


----------



## SpiritWolf (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok!!!  thanks guys, I think I've now got the gist of them, they sound nice, but I would really love to  try them one day, just to be sure for myself, I may have to ask the American Army,next time they are here in our city for their exchange with our boys, that happens quite often, will have to keep my ears to the ground, Thanks again.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 15, 2008)

According to Alton Brown, polenta and grits are exactly the same thing: True Grits


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 15, 2008)

It's 5 O'Clock.....Think I will have a drink!!!!!!


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been meaning to start playing around with grits more, and treating it like polenta, with the butter, cheese, herbs, etc.  I've even been thinking about making batch of polenta (yellow), and a batch of grits (white), and swirling/marbling them together in a sheet pan at work, cover and chill, then cut into squares and saute for a starch for some special.  One of these days, I'll actually do it.


----------



## Irland (Apr 3, 2008)

*Grits yum!*

I eat grits for breakfast 3 times a week, my girlfriend is Filipina and it reminds her of lugao.  

I cook my grits thoroughly, as I like them smooth and creamy with no bite to it at all.  Add some parmesan cheese and salt to taste.  I usually dump in some sunflower seeds too, and a pinch of paprika or cayenne.  

But its all about making them how YOU like em!


----------



## NAchef (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## GB (Apr 4, 2008)

My daughter has grits almost every morning. It is funny because up here in the NE you have to search real hard to find someone (other than DC members) who knows what grits are. 

I like the idea of grits with red beans. I bet that would be great.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 4, 2008)

Grits, MMMMMmmmmm.
How about some cheesy grits with shrimp and andoullie sausage?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 4, 2008)

Or as I had it a few times in Texas for breakfast, biscuits and gravy, two fried eggs and a small chicken fried steak with more gravy. Yummy Yum Yum.


----------

